# GrandTour A Massive Hunt?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a heads up for the 3 amigos fan boys out there

https://fb.watch/1QRjltLwQc/


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Just a heads up for the 3 amigos fan boys out there
> 
> https://fb.watch/1QRjltLwQc/


Oooo nice one thanks.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah just seen the trailer on youtube. James May in a Caterham * going through a massive puddle of dirt, looks like it'll be funny.

* Disclaimer - I realise that it might not be a Caterham but cannot be bothered to go and check my facts for anyone who wants to argue that it's not a Caterham.


----------

